# Penn Porn!



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I accidently found this while searching for Mitchell stuff. I'm not much a Penn spinner fan (nothing wrong with them) but these reels are gorgeous!!! Be sure to look past page 1. They get better and better.
Also, read the thread. The guy machines his own main shafts and other internals to make them beefier or to install larger cups and spools on smaller reels.

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/761649/heavily-modded-penn-704


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

dude those reels are sick. what's up with the skeleton reel? wouldn't that allow saltwater into the gears way too easy?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That's some wicked stuff there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

foreverfishing said:


> dude those reels are sick. what's up with the skeleton reel? wouldn't that allow saltwater into the gears way too easy?


That's what I thought. Well, sand actually... Still BEAUTIFUL work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> That's what I thought. Well, sand actually... Still BEAUTIFUL work!!! :thumbup:


no doubt. I said saltwater because I would never take a reel that beautiful anywhere near the surf.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

foreverfishing said:


> no doubt. I said saltwater because I would never take a reel that beautiful anywhere near the surf.


Sand always finds a way!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet looks!!!!


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

whats a penn???


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like somebody needs to have a yard sale! haha


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Love it. Man after my own heart.


----------

